# Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?



## stefand (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein Echolot zulegen, welches hauptsächlich in unseren heimischen Gewässern genutzt wird. Hauptgewässer wird der Schluchsee sein, dieser ist bis zu 60 m tief aber auch im Rhein mit 6m Tiefe .
Da ich ein Noregenfan bin, sollte die Leistung des Gerätes dementsprechend sein. Allerdings bin ich max. alle 2 Jahre dort und fische in einer Tiefe bis 200m. Allerdings möchte ich auch im tieferen Freiwasser Fischschwärme erkennen können.

Nun habe ich viel gelesen über Echolote und habe nun eine Frage zum Sendewinkel.

Ein DF-Gerät besitzt einen Kegel von 12° und 35°. Ein normales Echolot dagegen 20°.

Wie stark äußert sich dieser Unterschied in unseren heimischen - nicht so tiefen - Gewässern ? Macht dieser Unterschied ein Df Gerät gar ungeeignet für unsere Hausgewässer?

Ich möchte mich zwischen dem LMS 334c igps und dem LMS 339c igps entscheiden.

Danke


----------



## Torsk1 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Ruf doch mal Thomas Schlageter an, der weis bescheid was du brauchst#6 .
Hat mir auch eine echt top beratung gegeben und ich habe mich zum DF entschieden

Ps: Wenn das Werbung ist bitte Löschen


----------



## stefand (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Danke, daß werde ich machen. :vik: 

Wieso hast du dich für ein DF-Gerät entschieden?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Habe auch ein Df gerät !grund verwende es nicht nur auf der Ostsee nein auch Norwegen und Süßwasser!


----------



## Torsk1 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> grund verwende es nicht nur auf der Ostsee nein auch Norwegen


 
So ist es!

Ich möchte auch Fische in größeren Tiefen sehen z.B. Rotbarschschwärme etc.
Das letzte mal Norge hatte ich ein x71 mit, da war bei 130m schluss, obwohl es angeblich bis 240m gehen soll|evil: .


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

meins lief noch in tiefen bis 750m! x88df


----------



## Torsk1 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Ja meins lief auch noch :q :q .
Es hat nur so komisch geblinkt, die Tiefenanzeige|supergri


----------



## karpfenbrausi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Hi,

bei denTiefenangaben handelt es sich um Maximalwerte, die theoretisch erreicht werden können. In Salzwasser sind diese schon mal niedriger, als im Süßwasser.

Welches Gerät das richtige ist, hängt vom Verwendungszweck ab.
Bist Du ein ausgesprochener Fan des Tiefsee-Naturköderangelns würde ich Dir schon zu einem DF-Gerät raten. Bist Du eher jemand, der lieber in Tiefen bis 100, 150m angelt reicht auch ein normales Gerät. 
Zu bedenken ist halt, daß bei den DF-Geräten der Suchkegel in flacherem Wasser nicht sehr groß ist. Wenn DU also Schwarmfische damit suchen möchtest nicht gerade ideal.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## stefand (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Wie verhält sich das mit der Empfindlichkeit, wenn ich Sie erhöhe sollte sich doch der sendekegel vergrößern oder? Damit wäre doch auch ein Schwarm Fische aufzufinden.


----------



## Torsk1 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> Zu bedenken ist halt, daß bei den DF-Geräten der Suchkegel in flacherem Wasser nicht sehr groß ist. Wenn DU also Schwarmfische damit suchen möchtest nicht gerade ideal.
> 
> Gruß
> Karpfenbrausi


 
Aber deswegen kann man es doch umstellen auf 200kHz ?
Oder hab ich da was verkehrtes verstanden?
Bsp. 200kHz-12° 50kHz-35°


----------



## stefand (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Wie gewaltig ist nun dieser Unterschied 12° / 20°.

Ab wann beginnt das immer so genannte "Flachwasser"?

Ist ein DF-Lot nicht in der Lage im Flachwasser ordentlich zu arbeiten - es ist doch eigentlich nur ein konzentrierterer Sendekegel ? Deshalb sollte es doch viel genauer den aktuellen Untergrund anzeigen.

Sollte ein Lotgeber wirklich einmal nicht ausreichen dann kann man ihn doch sicherlich auch später noch gegen einen 20°/60° Geber wechseln oder sehe ich das falsch?

Kann man mit einem DF Lot keine Fischschwärme finden?

Fragen über Fragen #c


----------



## djac (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Bei den geläufigen Echoloten kommen die Frequenzen 200KHz, 83Khz und 50KHz zum Einsatz.

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen den Frequenzen ist zunächst der, daß sie verschieden stark vom Wasser absorbiert werden, d.h. bei gleicher Sendeleistung, Abstrahlwinkel und Entfernung vom reflektierendem Objekt ist die Amplitude des Echos umso höher je tiefer die Frequenz ist. Das Gleiche erreicht man durch eine stärkere Bündelung des Strahls (Abstrahlwinkel). Je kleiner der Winkel ist, desto mehr konzentriert sich die Sendeleistung pro qm.

Die Kehrseite einer tiefen Frequenz ist, daß die Auflösung abnimmt. Das ist ähnlich wie beim sichtbaren Licht. Eine Struktur in der Größe unterhalb der Wellenlänge ist nicht mehr erkennbar, sondern verliert sich in den sogenannten Interferenzmustern. Bei einer Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit in Wasser von ca. 1500m/sec beträgt die Wellenlänge bei 50KHz 3cm. Dabei ist dies in Bezug auf die Auflösung nur ein theoretischer Wert. Praktisch sind jedoch Gestände nur dann noch zu erkennen/aufzulösen, wenn sie ein Mehrfaches der Wellenlänge groß sind.

Bei der Bodenerkennung spielt die Auflösung keine entscheidende Rolle, auch der Abstrahlwinkel ist sekundär, denn es geht nur um den Bereich unmittelbar unter dem Boot und die verschiedenen Bodenarten werden nicht anhand der Auflösung der einzelnen Elemente (Sandkörner, Kieselsteine) erkannt sondern an der Amplitudenverteilung am Grund und über die sogenannte Greyline dargestellt (symbolisiert). Es ist also bei der Bodenkontur und Strukturerkennung gleichgültig ob mit 200 oder 50KHz oder beidem gearbeitet wird, oder ob der Abstrahlwinkel 12 oder 20° beträgt. Hier geht es nur um die jeweils erreichbare Tiefe. Und die ist eben bei kleiner Frequenz und kleinem Abstrahlwinkel am größten.

Anders verhält es sich mit der Fischerkennung. Dies ist meines Erachtens mit 50KHz kaum noch möglich, weil insbesondere dann, wenn die Fische tiefer stehen, das Echo in der Hauptsache durch die Reflexion an der Fischblase erfolgt, welche so klein ist, daß sie in ähnlicher Größenordnung liegt, wie die praktische Auflösung. Hier ist die Hauptfrequenz die 200KHz und die 83KHz ist auch noch gerade brauchbar. Dies gilt umso mehr, als bei gegebenen Bedingungen mehr Störreflektionen an Verwirbelungen, Sprungschichten von Wasser unterschiedlicher Temperatur, Algen, Dreck etc. vorhanden sind. Bei der Fischerkennung ist natürlich der Abstrahlwinkel schon von Interesse. Je größer er ist, desto größer ist der überstrahlte Raum und desto weiter vom Boot weg können Fische oder Fischschwärme erkannt werden.

Geht es um größere Tiefen, so ist ein kleinerer Abstrahlwinkel zur Leistungsbündelung und/oder der Einsatz einer zweiten tieferen Frequenz nötig. Das beißt sich natürlich mit den Anforderungen der Fischerkennung.

Ein interessanter Kompromiss für ein Tiefenecholot ist der Einsatz der 83KHz als zweiter Frequenz neben der Hauptfrequenz. Bei einer Leistung von 4000W kommt man damit zwar nur auf Tiefen von ca. 300 bis 350m, jedoch ist dann bis in diese Tiefen noch eine Fischerkennung (eingeschränkt) möglich. Wer nicht tiefer angeln will, ist damit besser bedient.

Ein Tiefenecholot mit 12° Abstrahlwinkel für die 200KHz ist in Bezug auf die Fischerkennung im Flachwasser nur bedingt tauglich. Hier ist ein Abstrahlwinkel von 20° oder gar 60° wesentlich besser. Entweder man gibt sich mit den 12° zufrieden, oder man kommt nicht umhin sich zwei Geräte zu besorgen.

Eine Alternative stellt hier vielleicht das Humminbird 727 mit Quadrobeam Geber dar. Dieses Gerät nutzt die Kombination 200/83KHz bei kleinem Abstrahlwinkel für das Tiefe und hat zusätzlich noch einen Doppelgeber für je links und rechts vom Boot mit 60° Abstrahlwinkel, zusammen also 120° bei 455KHz. Die angegebene Tiefe beträgt dabei 75m. Der Doppelgeber und die entsprechende Darstellung auf dem Display ermöglicht deshalb zu unterscheiden, ob sich der Fisch links oder rechts vom Boot befindet.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Wie ist denn  die Einstellung auf den DF Geräten zu verstehen?
Im Menue findet man die Varianten "200 Khz", "50 Khz" und "200 und 50 Khz" Geber.
Kann ich mir bei DF Geräten nun die Frequenz aussuchen - oder muß ich den montieren (Doppel-) Geber einstellen?


----------



## djac (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

@Dolfin
Die Einstellmöglichkeiten hängen vom Gerätetyp ab.

Bei meinem (Humminbird) muß ich einmal den montierten Geber einstellen und kann dann in einem zweiten Menupunkt wählen, welche der Frequenzen zur Darstellung herangezogen werden. Wenn ich z.B. nur 200KHz wähle, vermute ich, daß das 50KHz Signal auch gar nicht erst erzeugt wird.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Ich habe ein Lowrance LCX 25c und das noch nicht so lange. Befinde mich somit noch in der Findungsphase - wenn der sch...wind das endlich mal wieder zulassen würde.

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand aus..


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Dolfin

Wie ist der erste eindruck vom Gerät?
Hat es sich gelohnt?
Habe es mir auch bestellt#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Hi Torsk,

bin soweit erstmal ganz zufrieden. benutze allerdings das Gerät ohne GPS. Auflösung, Menueführung usw. alles sehr schön. Die
deutliche Darstellung der Downriggerkugeln macht mir noch etwas Gedanken. Mal sind sie da - mal nicht. Daher meine obige Frage..


----------



## Torsk1 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt.
Hab gehört/gesehen dass das Gerät hinten einen Kühler hat, kann der Spritzwasser ab? kann das ganze Gerät Spritzwasser ab? weist du da was?
Noch *eine* frage:
Wie lang ist das Senderkabel?


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Hallo Torsk,
das Gerät scheint mir doch sehr dicht. Allerdings muß ich mir um Spritzwasser wenig Gedanken machen. Das Gerät ist sehr tief. Habe mich auch gleich etwas erschrocken, da ich es im Cockpit gerade noch so an der vorgesehen Stelle reinbekomme, ohne Kontakt zur Scheibe zu bekommen. Schon mehr würfelmässig..
Das Geberkabel ist sicher lang genug für Dein Boot. Ich habs nicht nachgemessen, aber bei mir liegt noch einiges an Reserve "im Keller".


----------



## Torsk1 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

:q :q 

Ich meinte das Antennenkabel 
Da ich die Antenne oben auf meinen Bügel ranschrauben möchte.
Oder hast du das erst garnicht mitbestellt?


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Ich hatte doch geschrieben: Ohne GPS...
Ich benutze das Gerät "nur" als Fishfinder. Habe einen Plotter extra.


----------



## Torsk1 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Achso, und ich dachte es gehört dazu wenn man es bestellt.
Ich bin mal gespannt wann meins kommt#6


----------



## Jirko (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

nabend dolfin #h

wenn du die menüoption 200 und 50 wählst, bestimmt der prozessor im lot selbst, wann er welche frequenz wählt (wechselst du z.b. auf norges fahrwassern mit dieser einstellung von flacheren bereichen in extrem tiefere, stellt das lot automatisch von der 200er auf die 50 bzw. umgedreht, wenn du diese tiefenbereich wieder verlässt)... bei nur 200 bzw. 50 taktet er halt nur mit der einen bzw. mit der anderen #h


----------



## dtnorway (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Hallo Jirko!#h

Die Automatische Umschaltung der Frequenzen, funzt das nur im Automatikbetrieb oder nur bei Manuell oder wie.
Ich nehme mal an Du meinst den Menüpunkt "Schwingertyp".
Da habe ich die Möglichkeit 50 und 200; nur 50 oder nur 200 einzustellen. Dann habe ich da aber noch den Menü-Punkt "Sonar-Funktionen". Dort kann ich ja nochmal zwischen 200 oder 50 wählen. Wie ist denn die optimale Einstellung für "Störunterdrückung" und "Klarheit Wasseroberfläche"?;+

Gruß Dirk |wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Danke Jirko,

man sollte sich mehr Zeit lassen bei seinem Echolot. Leider ist es so gewesen, dass es kurz vor der Saison kan, Einbau und dann ab mit dem Boot ins Wasser. Wenn man dann bei dem Wind endlich mal rauskommt: Rausfahren, anschalten, fischen...
Irgendwie hat man dann auch keinen Bock - zumindest ich - sich mit technischen Details aufzuhalten.


----------



## Jirko (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

nabend dirk #h

funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn du nen doppelfrequenz-schwinger montiert hast, was bei DF-loten aber meist der fall ist... und mit hilfe der menüoption schwingertyp stelle ich dann halt lediglich ein, welcher schwingertyp verwendet wird... die andere menüoption, welche du meinst, ist das voreinstellen, mit welcher frequenz gelotet werden soll (50 oder 200)...

...und die umschaltung erfolgt meines wissens nach nur im automatikmodus. kann aber auch sein, daß durch die asp-steuerung diese umschaltung auch im manuellen modus funktioniert!

die klarheit der wasseroberfläche würde ich immer auf niedrig stellen, wenn du nicht an der oberfläche fischen möchtest (trolling, schleppen z.b.)... in diesem fall würde ich die stufung auf hoch setzen, da so das rauschen an der oberfläche stark herabgesetzt wird aber harte echos dennoch gezeigt werden... DF-lote werden im niederfrequenten bereich z.b. sehr gerne zum trollen eingesetzt > herabsetzen der empfindlichkeit (deaktivierung automatik) erweitert den tastbereich der vom schwinger abgesandten ultraschallsignale.

ansonsten macht die menüfunktion klarheit der wasseroberfläche beim normalen fischen, vertikal unter´m kahn, wenig sinn...

...die regelung der störunterdrückung würde ich dann davon abhängig machen, welche störeinflüsse auftreten... hast du extremes rauschen auf´m display (massig trübstoffe im wasser, unterströmung, treibgut blablabla), dann fahre diese etwas höher... hast du im automatikmodus, oder halt auch im manuellen modus ab ca. 75%, wenig "flimmern" auf´m kasten, dann setzte diese runter auf niedrig #h


----------



## dtnorway (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Macht ein Df Gerät Sinn?*

Alles klar, ich danke Dir. Jetzt bin ich ein wenig schlauer!#6

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------

